# My cat caught a salamander. Any danger?



## chrisch68 (Mar 9, 2012)

I just saw my cat with a salamander in his mouth. Can salamanders be harmful to cats? He did not eat it just had it in his mouth. I got it away from him and saw teeth marks on the back of its neck where my cat had hold of it. Any help would be greatly appreciated


----------



## BotanyBlack (Apr 6, 2011)

We get salamanders and newts about sometimes. When I looked it up before The info I found said the only toxic salamander in North America is the California newt. If anyone else has info maybe they can pass it on.


----------



## Binkers (Mar 8, 2012)

According to the New Georgia Encyclopedia, Georgia has more than 50 species of salamanders none of which are toxic. But I still wouldn't let my cats eat one because who knows what the salamander just ate? Just MHO. GL B


----------



## Dave_ph (Jul 7, 2009)

My munchkins love 'em. They should sell them at Petco. They come into the house from the pool cage with lizards all the time. They usually don't eat them. They just play with them and I find the dried up little corpses later.

Frogs are tougher. There are poisonous tree frogs and the type of frog they catch around here makes them salivate and gag but they get over it quickly. They never learn though. I guess catching them is worth the fun.


----------



## chrisch68 (Mar 9, 2012)

*Thanks*

Thank ya'll, I appreciate your help. He seemed to just be playing with it. It was without a doubt the biggest salamander I have ever seen, huge. I think he was a little disappointed when I let it get away from him. He went right back to hunting for it again.


----------



## Syrena (Nov 29, 2011)

My boyfreind's parent's cat loves hunting salamanders. She eats them afterwards all the time and she does not seem to have any harm from it


----------



## tghsmith (Dec 9, 2010)

most salamanders and newts have some degree of toxic secretions, just don't let the cats eat them or play with them. (a newt in an isolated population in the pacific north west is one of the most toxic animals on the planet) around here we have the slimey salamander, they secrete a slime as a defense that you can't wash off.. you have to let it wear off...


----------

